
Fire at Google I/O conference injures 3 - uyoakaoma
https://www.cnet.com/news/fire-at-google-io-conference-injures-three/
======
angersock
> _The Google I /O, the company's annual developer conference, was disrupted
> Thursday afternoon by a fire that sent three people to the hospital,
> authorities told the local CBS TV station._

"was disrupted"

Well played, well payed indeed.

